# Wheego Whip



## txmacdad (7 mo ago)

Anyone else have a Wheego Whip 2010


----------



## smithsl160 (6 mo ago)

Technically yes, but i've stripped it for a project. Still have the electric powertrain though


----------



## txmacdad (7 mo ago)

smithsl160 said:


> Technically yes, but I've stripped it for a project. Still have the electric powertrain though


I am near Dallas, TX
What area of the country are you in?
What parts are you keeping and what parts would you part with?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## smithsl160 (6 mo ago)

Just north of Tulsa, Oklahoma actually.

I am keeping the rolling chassis and control system. So body, wheels, brakes, steering, rear axle, etc. The batteries were smoked, so they've all been recycled. It's getting a motorcycle engine.

I have carefully dismantled the powertrain (thinking maybe to use it on a kart project later) but am considering selling it. I still have all of that, motor, trans, controller, charger, wiring, cable, etc.


----------



## yzbrad99 (3 mo ago)

Picked this up a month ago. Batteries are dead. Looking to get a 96v Lifepo4 battery pack because lithium ion is out of my price range. Does anyone know what the max amperage draw this controller will pull so I can have the appropriate battery pack built? Someone said they have Curtis controllers in them, but it's very hard to figure out.


----------



## txmacdad (7 mo ago)

yzbrad99 said:


> View attachment 132699
> 
> 
> Picked this up a month ago. Batteries are dead. Looking to get a 96v Lifepo4 battery pack because lithium ion is out of my price range. Does anyone know what the max amperage draw this controller will pull so I can have the appropriate battery pack built? Someone said they have Curtis controllers in them, but it's very hard to figure out.


400+ amps amp worst case on my 2010 top speed 37 mph.


----------

